# Friday, June 21



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

On Friday, June 21, Islamist groups will hold a rally in support of the government at the Raba’a El Adawia Mosque in Nasr City (in the vicinity of the City Stars complex), while in Abbasia anti-Muslim Brotherhood groups will assemble for a protest. The gatherings are publicized as peaceful though the potential for violence exists. Significant traffic congestion is anticipated in Heliopolis/Nasr City as well as the Abbasia area. In Alexandria, anti-government demonstrations are expected on Friday along the Corniche at Chatby and pro-Islamist demonstrations in Sidi Bishr. U.S. citizens are advised to avoid these areas on Friday. 

Security Message for U.S. Citizens | Embassy of the United States


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Typical.. I have made arrangements to be there tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

And in related news Bahrain News Agency announced that: 



> US Secretary of State John Kerry will visit Egypt during the last week of this month, June, 2013, the first leg of a regional tour.
> 
> According to Al-Ahram Portal, Kerry will discuss the internal developments in Egypt, the latest developments in Syria and efforts to re-launch peace negotiations between the Palestinians and the Israelis.


I wonder if it really has to do with the 21st and 30th protests and the US Ambassador to Cairo's recent comments that have come under criticism. Two days prior to the above news the travel itinerary for the SOC doesn't mention the stop over in Egypt.  Secretary Kerry Travel to Doha, New Delhi, Jeddah, Kuwait City, Amman, Jerusalem, and Bandar Seri Begawan


----------

